# PE Structural Exam to CBT 2024



## silentbob011 (May 9, 2022)

Saw in the below document NCEES is planning on changing the test into a Computer Based Test (CBT) starting in 2024. The last pencil and paper test is in Oct 2023. 

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/April-2022-LEx-flipbook_pages.pdf


----------



## DaBird1 (May 11, 2022)

It will be interesting to see how the CBT will change the depth portion of the exam. Hopefully I am done with exams, just waiting on my result from April (fingers crossed). I know with the Architects exam they are still required to draw/sketch details but they provide some form of "CAD". The architects that I have spoken to say that it is about the worst CAD out there. Very clunky... So that is so NOT encouraging to hear. I would hope that the exam is still open book and that you are allowed to bring in your own material. I guess with the PE that is no longer the case?


----------

